# How can I make my PC HDCP compliant?



## vgplayer

Try AnyDVD HD. http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvdhd.html

Quote:

Features Blu-Ray

* Same features as regular AnyDVD
* Removes encryption (AACS) from Blu-ray Discs.
* Removes BD+ copy protection from Blu-ray Discs.
* Removes region codes from Blu-ray Discs.
** Watch movies over digital display connection, without HDCP-compliant graphics card and without HDCP-compliant display.*
* The "must have" utility for the serious home theater enthusiast using a media center / home theater PC.
* Provides its own Universal Disk Format (UDF) reader, no need to install 3rd party filesystem. Discs which cannot be read by Windows can be copied using the AnyDVD ripper.


----------



## BlackOmega

It might have to do with the actual cable that youre using to connect it to the TV. Some DV cables are actually missing some pins around the flat blade looking thing, at that point itll only transmit in analog mode.


----------



## craigap

Is that 7600GT even HDCP compliant?


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craigap* 
Is that 7600GT even HDCP compliant?

i dont think so


----------



## Coma

Nope. There's your problem.
You need a compliant video card, monitor and cable.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vgplayer* 
Try AnyDVD HD. http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvdhd.html

What he said. It gets rid of the HDCP crap.


----------



## Generaltso294

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
What he said. It gets rid of the HDCP crap.

sorry for the mass delay on a response.
I downloaded that and it seems to be working. (till I have to buy it that is...







)

Does this degrade any quality though, or am I still getting Blu-Ray picture/sound?


----------



## Generaltso294

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craigap* 
Is that 7600GT even HDCP compliant?

Sorry for the double post..







I do believe that my card is HDCP compliant. I faintly remember a source telling me that it was, but I'm not sure how exactly to retrieve that info.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Generaltso294* 
Sorry for the double post..







I do believe that my card is HDCP compliant. I faintly remember a source telling me that it was, but I'm not sure how exactly to retrieve that info.

But is your monitor?

Edit: If it's the 7600 in your sig, I don't believe it is HDCP compliant. The MSI NX7600GT is.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Generaltso294* 
Does this degrade any quality though, or am I still getting Blu-Ray picture/sound?

It doesn't. All it does is decrypt the Blu-ray.
Just like ripping a DVD, but it does it on the fly.


----------



## stumped

the cable has nothing to do with being HDCP compliant. If you have the exact model number of your 7600GTs then we can helo you figure it out. The problem i see is that your monitor isn't HDCP compliant (but if you post the model number of the monitor we can help narrow it down). If you don't want to pay for the AnyDVD HD software (Which is on sale, 20% off, and if you get it before the new year, you're still in for the lifetime free updates) then your only *LEGAL* other option is to use the VGA cable. And the VGA cable is called the "analog loophole" that allows you to run the BD without any sort of encryption.


----------



## Generaltso294

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
If you have the exact model number of your 7600GTs then we can help you figure it out. The problem i see is that your monitor isn't HDCP compliant (but if you post the model number of the monitor we can help narrow it down).

all the model numbers should be in my sig.

But it is two XFX PVT73GUGD3 GeForce 7600GT in SLI
and the monitor is Sceptre X20WG-1080P

Is there any definitive way to tell whether a monitor/TV is HDCP compliant? I ask because I soon will be purchasing a new monitor/TV. (time to remove the magnifying glass from my 20in.








)

Also, any suggestions on a good monitor/TV for what I would be using it for? pretty much a small home theater in my room. I would want to keep it below or around 400.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## The Master Chief

That monitor is HDCP... Not the problem. Gotta be your card.


----------



## mudd

also by chance if your video card is HDCP compliant, you need to have WHQL drivers.


----------



## The_Rocker

Use VLC Media Player.

DVI will not allow certain protected material to be played back by standard decoders.


----------



## Generaltso294

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudd* 
also by chance if your video card is HDCP compliant, you need to have WHQL drivers.

Where can I find those little buggers??


----------



## mudd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Generaltso294* 
Where can I find those little buggers??

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html

there's Nvidia's 178.24 drivers.


----------



## stumped

ok, looking at newegg, your cards aren't HDCP compliant. So you need to get like a cheapo card that is to be able to use your dvi cable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Use VLC Media Player.

DVI will not allow certain protected material to be played back by standard decoders.

VLC will not play bluray discs. it will play the .mt2s (maybe, haven't tried) but you don't get the sound (like the Dolby TrueHD, etc.) and the vlc/bluray thing has been discussed in many bluray help threads so stop recommending it for bluray as it will not work.

As for your current setup, here's what you could do:
1. But a new GPU (like an 8600/9500/9600, etc.) and that would make you HDCP compliant (you don't have to worry about the cable issues, as all dvi/hdmi cables now are HDCP blah blah....)

2. Save the money you would be using to buy a new HDCP compliant GPU and put it towards AnyDVD HD (this is your best option because it allows you to buy what ever GPU/monitor you want, plus they have a 20% off deal goign on until new years eve. Also if you buy on or before new years eve, you're still eligible for lifetime free upgrades)

3. Save all your money and just run it through the blue vga cable. This is the analog loophole and is by far the cheapest and easiest option.

i hope this helps you out in your quest to run bluray on your PC.


----------

